# Wet 'n' Wild: 2012 Fantasy Makers RIP nail polish



## zadidoll (Sep 20, 2012)

To view last year's polishes go to Wet n Wild: 2011 Fantasy Makers' RIP nail polish.



​ Image from Wet 'n' Wild.​  ​ Five colors are making a return from the 2011 Fantasy Makers nail polishes. Like last year we have the glow in the dark polish returning under the RIP polishes (*11139 Night Glow*) but I'm not 100% certain it's numbered or named the same this year. The glow in the dark polish was also part of the 2012 Wicked Pair set called *12418 Toxic* and along with it looks to be the black from Wicked Pair *12417 Poison* and the red from Wicked Pair *12419 Venom*. _Note_: Last year those three colors did not have individual names listed on the label. The standard black from the Wild Shine line is also among this year's Fantasy Makers.

Not returning under the RIP polishes are 12420 Purple Passion, 12422 Back Magic or 12423 Creepy Pumpkin. This year's RIP polishes include *Nail in the Coffin* (some type of black with red micro-glitter or shimmer), *Once Upon A Time* (red glitter) and *Rest in Pieces* (a dark purple or black with micro purple glitter or shimmer).

These should be retailing for $2.99 each and should be found at Walgreens, RiteAid, ShopKo, Fred Meyer (Pacific Northwest) and where ever the Fantasy Makers lines were sold last year.

I haven't seen these yet in person but once I do find these I know I'll be picking up at least the three new RIP polishes.

*Added 9/20/2012*

I found these at my local ShopKo.


12487 Nail in the Coffin
12488 Rest in Pieces
12489 Once Upon a Time
12490 Go with the Glow

The other three colors are part of this year's Wicked Pair sets.


12484 Total Eclipse
12485 Ghoulish Glow
12486 First Bite


----------



## mizjmakeup (Sep 21, 2012)

*I would like to try glow in the dark. *

*I've gotten a glow in the dark polish once and it wasn't good quality. *

*maybe this one isn't?*


----------



## divadoll (Sep 21, 2012)

I got a glow in the dark from WnW last year.  It glows ok when you hold it up to bright light first.  Its a novelty item anyways.  How often are you going to be in the dark and look at your nails?



> Originally Posted by *mizjmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I would like to try glow in the dark. *
> 
> ...


----------



## calexxia (Sep 21, 2012)

Ha, when I got Sofia from Julep, I didn't realize it was a GITD, thought it was just a cute light green glitter....then I was going upstairs (I try to leave the lights off when I do that, as my roommate is a very light sleeper) and realized....heh, it would've freaked me out under some circumstances.

Honestly, GITD is a nice novelty but if the color looks wonky in the light, I don't care for it, generally.


----------

